# Thích thú với mẫu giường ngủ cho bé gái 5 tuổi chất lượng, an toàn.



## ngoclan (25/6/19)

Ở độ tuổi lên 5, các cô nhóc “đáng yêu” thích gì nhất? Ắt hẳn là căn phòng riêng, với giường ngủ êm ái, an toàn và mang đậm nét cá tính của riêng mình.
Nanakids, đem đến cho bé gái 5 tuổi giường ngủ “tiện lợi, chất lượng, an toàn”:
Quanh đi quẩn lại vô số vật dụng nội thất trong phòng ngủ của trẻ con, có lẽ ở bất kỳ căn phòng của bất cứ cô bé nào, giường ngủ cũng là vật dụng nội thất không thể thiếu.
Bởi mỗi cô gái với các nền giáo dục riêng biệt đều có mỗi cá tính, sở thích khác nhau. Nên mỗi bé đều có xu hướng tự lựa chọn cho riêng mình những loại giường với từng kết cấu, kiểu cách khác nhau.
Đem đến cho khách hàng, đặc biệt là quý khách hàng nhí nội thất trẻ em với nhiều mẫu sản phẩm khác nhau. Nội thất trẻ em Nanakids chú trọng vào đó sự tiện lợi, chất lượng, an toàn.
*

*
Đặc biệt không thể thiếu các loại hình sản phẩm đa dạng màu sắc, kiểu cách và thẩm mỹ, thích hợp với bé yêu từ 0 đến 15 tuổi, đặc biệt là với các bé gái từ 3 đến 5 tuổi, độ tuổi bắt đầu thể hiện rõ tính cách, sở thích cũng như cái tôi riêng của bản thân mình.
Trẻ gái từ 3 đến 5 tuổi có tính tò mò, tìm tòi, khám phá rất cao. Và đặc biệt đây cũng là thời điểm mà con bắt đầu biểu hiện ham chơi, ham sáng tạo, ham học hỏi hơn việc chỉ ăn và ngủ như ở độ tuổi nhũ nhi. _Vậy thì loại hình giường ngủ nào là thích hợp hơn cho trẻ ở lứa tuổi này nhỉ?_
Dựa vào các sản phẩm giường ngủ của Nanakids, mẹ có thể lựa chọn giường ngủ an toàn, cao cấp cho bé gái với các tiêu chí sau đây:
-Giường ngủ được sản xuất với chất liệu gỗ cap cấp, sử dụng _gỗ HDF chống thấm_ kết hợp cùng nguyên liệu chính là _gỗ thông tự nhiên New Zealand, _với _kết cấu gỗ bền bỉ, mặt gỗ chắc chắn, rờ vào thớ gỗ cảm nhận được cảm giác mềm, mịn làn da._
-Đặc biệt, loại hình gỗ tự nhiên kết hợp gỗ công nghiệp này có thể bổ sung những ưu, khuyết của nhau, tạo nên sản phẩm gỗ với tính chống thấm mạnh mẽ. Hơn nữa, _nhựa cây tự nhiên từ các thớ gỗ thông nhập khẩu còn có tác dụng trị mối, đuổi côn trùng._
-Vạt giường chắc chắn, kết hợp với thành giường, chân giường tạo mặt phẳng vững chắc với _sức chịu tối đa 120kg, thích hợp cho 1 hoặc 2 người nằm._
-Bao phủ bởi một lớp sơn an toàn, mềm mại cho làn da, _lớp sơn an toàn này là “gói bảo hiểm” hỗ trợ bé phòng tránh tối đa những nguy cơ ung thư, nhiễm chì hàm lượng cao _ảnh hưởng đến hệ thần kinh non nớt.
-Gồm _nhiều loại hình và kiểu dáng giường đa dạng như giường đơn, giường tầng_, đặc biệt là giường Viking có rào quây tựa như chiếc nôi, vô cùng phù hợp cho các bé gái từ 3-5 mới bỏ nôi hoặc bắt đầu ngủ riêng.
Bộ sưu tập giường ngủ cho bé gái 5 tuổi tiện lợi, chất lượng, an toàn:          
-Đi đầu trong bảng xếp hạng của bộ sưu tập giường ngủ cho bé gái, không thể thiếu sản phẩm giường đơn Viking (thiết kế tựa như chiếc nôi em bé)
_*



*_
Từ 3 đến 5 tuổi, đây là thời kỳ bỏ nằm nôi của trẻ, chiếc nôi với 4 mặt rào quây chắc chắn có lẽ đã trở nên quen thuộc với những bé gái hay lăn, lật. _Với bốn phía rào quây giữ an toàn cho trẻ, con có thể thoải mái lăn, quay mà không gặp bất cứ trở ngại hoặc nguy hiểm gì._
Hiện _giường Viking có chiều rộng xấp xỉ 1m2, kết cấu giường với nguyên liệu chính từ gỗ thông tự nhiên với sức chứa tối đa khoảng 100 kg,_ hỗ trợ mẹ có thể nằm chung để đọc sách, kể chuyện, vỗ về bé gái nhanh chóng chìm vào thế giới cổ tính thần tiên.
_-Giường đơn Sophie dành cho bé gái 3-5 tuổi:_
_*



*_
Với những cô nhóc cá tính đã được bố mẹ dạy ngủ riêng từ bé, ắt hẳn thiết kế của chiếc giường này có lẽ không quá làm khó con trong quá trình chinh phục một giấc ngủ sâu dài.
_Giường đơn Sophie tiểu tiết trong từng đường nét sản phẩm, với thiết kế bo tròn khéo léo tạo tính thẩm mỹ cao _cho từng góc cạnh sản phẩm, tạo nên chiếc giường đơn với phong cách quý phái, sang trọng nhưng vẫn mang đậm nét thực tế, hiện đại.
Giường có ba màu sơn khác nhau như White, Pink, Baby Blue; _với kích thước 1m2 hoặc 1m4 phù hợp với bé gái từ 3 đến 5 tuổi _hoặc kể cả các trẻ lớn hơn.
Với trẻ 3 tuổi chưa có kinh nghiệm sử dụng giường riêng, mẹ có thể _mua và lắp kèm hộc giường Trundle đi cùng nệm dưới gầm giường để trẻ được an toàn nhất khi nhỡ lăn xuống_, hoặc có thể bảo vệ giấc ngủ của trẻ bằng cách chắn gối vào những góc giường trống.
_Giường tầng Bob Stairway:_
_Giường tầng Bob Stairway màu trắng tinh khôi_ có lẽ là chiếc giường _dành riêng có các bé ưa trò trốn tìm, thích vận động._
Thay vì chơi ngoài trời với những chiếc cầu thang tuột, bé có thể rủ nhóm bạn về nhà chơi trốn tìm, dấu các bé gấu bông mini vào hộc tủ đi kèm cầu thang trèo lên tầng trên giường.
Một số bậc phụ huynh thường có nỗi lo rằng cá tính của bé từ 3 đến 5 tuổi rất mạnh, con chưa đạt được sự chững chạc cần có để sử dụng giường tầng sao cho thật an toàn.
Tuy nhiên mẹ đừng lo lắng quá vì điều này, bởi _thiết kế tay vịn cầu thang  an toàn cùng mặt cầu thang khép kín kết hợp hộc kéo_ sẽ giúp mẹ an tâm tuyệt đối kể cả lúc con thức giấc với những trò chơi sáng tạo thú vị xung quanh giường tầng.



_Rào quây tầng trên bảo đảm giữ trẻ được ổn đinh tại một vị trí an toàn nhất._
Trên đây là một số _gợi ý lựa chọn giường ngủ cho bé gái 5 tuổi đến từ Nanakids, _Mẹ có thể tham khảo một số mẫu giường ngủ khác tại đây.
Contact với chúng tôi qua HOTLINE 0981.0981.10 để được tư vấn chí tiết hơn về sản phẩm, bố mẹ nhé.

Người viết : MARKETING​


----------

